# Pokémon Black 2 & White 2 - New Forms



## abel009 (May 11, 2012)

> This image comes straight from the latest Coro Coro. It reveals that Tornadus, Thundurus & Landorus are getting new forms in Black/White 2. I'm sure more info is going to pour in from this issue soon!.



Updated

New Scans













> Tornadus, Thundurus and Landorus original forms are *Incarnation Forme*. Their new forms are *Sacred Beast Forme*. They are 198, 199 and 200 in the Unova Dex and have no type changes
> Tornadus' Sacred Beast Forme focuses on Defense, Speed & Special Defense. Thundurus' Sacred Beast Forme has increased Special Attack. Landorus' Sacred Beast Forme has increased Attack



Also they are only obtainable using the 3D Updated Pokedex coming this june.

Link
Source


Just to be clear, this is the previous image of what it though to be Tornadus!!


----------



## Dartz150 (May 11, 2012)

Mmmm.... i think those forms are pretty, pretty uggly >_


----------



## DDTarZan (May 11, 2012)

From what I can see from the three, I think they're a bit... scary. Like Landorus, he's giving us that eye only small children would be afraid of. -gulp-


----------



## KingAsix (May 11, 2012)

I dont like those form....They look strange


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 11, 2012)

I always love reading news on new Pokemon formes for B/W2 since I've only played the game when it was half translated without English names so I have *no idea* who any of these Pokemon are.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2012)

I thought that silhouette was a Ho-oh! 

Anyway That's cool, if we are getting new pokemon by the means of forms then that should be enough till 6th gen on 3DS hits.


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 11, 2012)

bigger scan here:



Spoiler











crying because inazuma eleven go 2 chrono stone. but anyways

theories from pokebeach.com:



> Oddly, there are no placeholders for the formes in Black and White; how this will effect cross-game compatibility is a mystery at this point. Diamond and Pearl had placeholder data for Rotom, Giratina, and Shaymin, and Black and White had it for Kyurem, so it seems these formes were not originally planned and that Gamefreak decided to create them after the release of Black and White (that's not confirmed by any means, but seems to be the case based on the aforementioned facts). If Gamefreak could do this for the Cloud Trio, this means there could be a new forme for any Pokemon now!
> 
> My fun theory: Tornadus, Thundurus, and Landorus are all male, right? Well that Tornadus forme above certainly looks like it's a bird wearing a bra. So could these be female versions? That would explain why there is no forme data for them in Black and White: these could be gender differences instead! Or at least, that's how Gamefreak could program them into the new games to trick Black and White into detecting them as normal Tornadus, Thundurus, and Landorus. Guess we'll find out what's going on soon!


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 11, 2012)

Even if they were female, they still have their 'mustache'....... LOL  Just sayin'


----------



## GreatZimkogway (May 11, 2012)

porkiewpyne said:


> Even if they were female, they still have their 'mustache'....... LOL  Just sayin'



Probopass.  'nuff said.


----------



## porkiewpyne (May 11, 2012)

LOL all them genderbenders (somewhat) male Gardevoir, female Machop/Machoke/Machamp  Totally forgot abt Probopass XD


----------



## Fibrizo (May 11, 2012)

> The original leaker of the magazine states that the magazine showcases *Cheren, Bianca, Brock and Giovanni.* This information is yet to be confirmed but we'll provide evidence either way as soon as possible
> 
> 
> Edit @ 08:52: More information is coming from the leaker of the magazine. As before, this is currently unconfirmed while we await scans. First, Pokéwood replaces the musicals and is the movie theatre seen in the trailer. Next, Cheren is said to be a gym leader and finally, the forms of Tornadus, Thundurus and Landorus are exclusively captured in the 3DS game; Pokémon AR Searcher, and then sent to the Black 2 and White 2 games from there
> ...



whut whut


----------



## holoflame (May 11, 2012)

STEVEN AND GARY MOTHERF*CKING OAK?

That's it, I'm sold. This game will be fantastic =)


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 11, 2012)

im still sure, that siluette is fearow.

also, didnt rotom in wifibattles between platinum and dia/perl revert back to normal rotom?
its going to be the same with those three


----------



## chris888222 (May 11, 2012)

Steven??

Damn. My hopes for a RSE remake are crushed.

And Giovanni???

Wow. That means the black cloaked people the rival faces are actually Team Rocket?

Actually I never expected Plasma to come back 2 years later.

AND MOTHERFKING OAK?
I'm sold.

I just hope this game isn't region locked on DSi.
Nah it will. Supercard to the rescue.


----------



## chartube12 (May 11, 2012)

*The leaker also mentioned that there's a facility where various other leaders from the past games appear including Lance, Volkner, Blue, Misty & Steven.*

So similar to the battle club thing in gold/silver. But instead of a random trainer from just those regions, we get past gym leaders, elite 4, rivals and other story based characters from All regions? Nice!


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2012)

Fucking if Giovanni is back, I'm sold.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 11, 2012)

Gosh, ugly as fuck!


----------



## chris888222 (May 11, 2012)

Tanveer said:


> Gosh, ugly as fuck!


The originals were already ugly enough.

But I really can't believe Giovanni fled to Unova from... Kanto.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 11, 2012)

Wow those look neat.
Nice to see such Creative Pokemon coming out, thats why I love gen 5.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (May 11, 2012)

STOP MAKING NEW POKEMON! i was done after i saw trubbish in gen 5!


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2012)

I hate cute looking pokemon, I'm liking these designs sorta. At least they are not cute.


----------



## chris888222 (May 11, 2012)

Yatashi Strife said:


> STOP MAKING NEW POKEMON! i was done after i saw trubbish in gen 5!


Those aren't new Pokemon.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (May 11, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Yatashi Strife said:
> 
> 
> > STOP MAKING NEW POKEMON! i was done after i saw trubbish in gen 5!
> ...


im saying new pokemon/ formes while making a statement. u know what i meant :/


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2012)

Yatashi Strife said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yatashi Strife said:
> ...


Who's gonna stop them when the money is rolling in.


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2012)

XXLANCEXX said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking if Giovanni is back, I'm sold.
> ...


No, didn't he just pack his bags and disappeared in r/b/y?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 11, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Fucking if Giovanni is back, I'm sold.


Didnt Giovanni Die?


----------



## Yatashi Strife (May 11, 2012)

heartgold said:


> Yatashi Strife said:
> 
> 
> > chris888222 said:
> ...


sadly nothing. next thing we will get is a garbage can pokemon that is "Rivals" with trubbish and have equal power so neither can win against each other in a battle like with seviper and zangoose. (talking about seviper and zangoose dex info btw since some cant figure out what im saying unless im totally specific)


----------



## Deleted User (May 11, 2012)

So now they're poultry?


----------



## Fishaman P (May 11, 2012)

I am really against posting Pokemon news on here.

If anyone cares, they'll just check Serebii.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 11, 2012)

heartgold said:


> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


idk... i keep hearing that he died in HG/SS thats why he didnt show up later on in the other games


----------



## heartgold (May 11, 2012)

XXLANCEXX said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > XXLANCEXX said:
> ...


He never appeared in g/s, infact team rocket took over the radio tower to call for him back but never got the chance cos we kicked their butt. =P


----------



## XXLANCEXX (May 11, 2012)

heartgold said:


> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> > heartgold said:
> ...


yeah i remember that but theyre was water in the background so it sounded like he commited suicide on the celebii event


----------



## Tigran (May 11, 2012)

Yatashi Strife said:


> STOP MAKING NEW POKEMON! i was done after i saw trubbish in gen 5!




Because a pile of slime.. that grew into a bigger pile of slime is -so- original.. right?


----------



## chris888222 (May 11, 2012)

XXLANCEXX said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > XXLANCEXX said:
> ...


Sounds so...

Is he immortal or something.


----------



## andy26129 (May 11, 2012)

Maybe when he suicided himself a wild Magicarp used Splash on him until it ran out of pp, so he began to think what to do for 50 days and 50 nights until it was smart enough to use the max revive it was carrying. Confusion solved. The End


----------



## DJPlace (May 11, 2012)

let's get back on topic. team rockets leader did not die... maybe you misread to story look it up on wiki or something. he just retired after get his ass kicked by a 10 year old boy.

back on topic i hate new looks once i saw rotom's look i was like wtf? it looks better with out looking like some house hold applinces also i hate rotom-W he's so freaking OU!!


----------



## Gh0sti (May 11, 2012)

and for my 1,000th post I will comment and saying that these new forms are stupid looking and tornadus looks like a girl ugly gross Pokemon has gotten way out of control they should have stopped at 2nd gen


----------



## Fishaman P (May 12, 2012)

Gh0sti said:


> and for my 1,000th post I will comment and saying that these new forms are stupid looking and tornadus looks like a girl ugly gross Pokemon has gotten way out of control they should have stopped at 2nd gen


Whatever you say, Genwunner.

I'm sure the crowd at Pokememes would love to hear how bad the new games have gotten.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 12, 2012)

Those look nice.


----------



## Mindzpeed (May 12, 2012)

Gh0sti said:


> and for my 1,000th post I will comment and saying that these new forms are stupid looking and tornadus looks like a girl ugly gross Pokemon has gotten way out of control they should have stopped at 2nd gen



Weren't the three pokes genderless? I was thinking the same thing.
I'm not paying for that AR Searcher to obtain them unless they lower the tentative price  for its release. Or I can simply create an uber poke in pokesav and trade it for the trio


----------



## pokefloote (May 12, 2012)

At least they all look different from each other this time around, instead of colored rehashes.


----------



## gamefan5 (May 12, 2012)

Mindzpeed said:


> Gh0sti said:
> 
> 
> > and for my 1,000th post I will comment and saying that these new forms are stupid looking and tornadus looks like a girl ugly gross Pokemon has gotten way out of control they should have stopped at 2nd gen
> ...


The kami trio are all male.
and LOL Tornadus and Thundurus looks like birds. Landorus looks more like a rock feline. XD


----------



## abel009 (May 12, 2012)

UPDATED


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (May 12, 2012)

Meh they are okay to me, better then them looking the same and only having diffrent colors


----------



## holoflame (May 12, 2012)

Curious how those sprites will work out, and how they will change forms.


----------



## Mindzpeed (May 12, 2012)

pokefloote said:


> At least they all look different from each other this time around, instead of colored rehashes.



Exactly


----------



## triassic911 (May 13, 2012)

The games come out next month, I would like to see how much has changed since the first Black & White besides all these new forms and such.


----------



## jrk190 (May 13, 2012)

This looks stupid... Why does Tornadus look like a chicken?!?


----------

